# Large Scale Coupler size question



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe someone can tell me why or what Scale, KADEE Large Scale couplers represent as compared to ACCUCRAFT's "1:20.3 Scale " couplers as on their Plymouth Diesel for example.
KADEE's are quite small compared to the Accucraft couplers.... Jim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Kadee makes G and #1 knuckles. It is my understanding that the #1 is 1/32 (1/32 is #1 guage) and the G is more like 1/20.3.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

This doesn't really answer your question. Denver Rio Grande narrow gauge used mainline couplers thus the Accucraft model's couplers look big for the size of the rolling stock.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Make it simple, put Kadees on everything.


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

According to Sam at Kadee...... "Our "G" scale couplers are 1:22.5 scale ratio and our #1 scale couplers are 1:32 scale ratio. Accurcraft couplers are slightly larger than our G scale couplers. "

Sooooo.... I'm wondering which size Kadee coupler would you go with to convert from Accucraft's large coupler??
the G scale 1.22.5 size or #1 1:32 scale on 1:20.3 Scale models???? Most confusing.........nobody makes a 1:20.3 scale coupler!!


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I would bet that Accucraft couplers are likely 1/29th scale, they are slightly bigger than 1/32 scale size, but the difference is acceptable. At least on their 1/32 scale stock. I wouldn't know on their narrow gauge stock running on gauge 1 track.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The smaller Kadees require almost perfect track whereas the larger Kadee and LGB couplers stay engaged better. This is due to the couplers moving up and down under load esp. when truck mounted. Body mounted fairs much better but usually needs larger curves.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Petropulos said:


> Sooooo.... I'm wondering which size Kadee coupler would you go with to convert from Accucraft's large coupler??
> the G scale 1.22.5 size or #1 1:32 scale on 1:20.3 Scale models???? Most confusing.........nobody makes a 1:20.3 scale coupler!!


Its actually not confusing. 
you are dealing with three different sizes of couplers:

1. Kadee #1, 1:32 scale. (the smallest physical size coupler)
2. Kadee G scale, 1:22.5 scale (the "medium" physical size coupler, although it's much closer to #3 than it is #1)
3. Accucraft large 1/20.3 scale. (the largest physical size coupler)

You want to replace the Accucraft with a Kadee, for an Accucraft 1/20.3 scale model. There is only one choice: The Kadee G scale, 1:22.5 scale coupler. That should be a decent size, maybe slightly smaller than the Accucraft coupler, but not unreasonably smaller. While the Kadee #1, 1:32 scale coupler will be definitely much too small.

All 1/20.3 scale modelers, who also use Kadees, use the larger "G scale" Kadee coupler. It is generally considered fine for 1/20.3 scale. Even if it is actually 1/22.5 scale, the difference between 1/22.5 and 1/20.3 is not significant. But the difference between 1/20.3 and 1/32 *is* very significant. 

Choose the G scale Kadee, the larger Kadee. Done. 

Scot


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Jim Petropulos said:


> According to Sam at Kadee...... "Our "G" scale couplers are 1:22.5 scale ratio and our #1 scale couplers are 1:32 scale ratio. Accurcraft couplers are slightly larger than our G scale couplers. "
> 
> Sooooo.... I'm wondering which size Kadee coupler would you go with to convert from Accucraft's large coupler??
> the G scale 1.22.5 size or #1 1:32 scale on 1:20.3 Scale models???? Most confusing.........nobody makes a 1:20.3 scale coupler!!


It is pretty obvious the #1 is way too small.


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

I've used Kadee #1 couplers on my Roundhouse engines and on my scratch built sugar cane cars. The # 1 looks more like a 3/4 size couplers that were used on the NG sugar cane lines in Cuba. 
The Kadee #1 coupler is small indeed compared to Accucraft's couplers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Scottychaos said:


> All 1/20.3 scale modelers, who also use Kadees, use the larger "G scale" Kadee coupler.


Only those who model 1:20.3 and model railroads which used a full-sized coupler. (D&RGW, White Pass, ET&WNC, SPNG, and others.) Many narrow gauge lines, particularly in the upper midwest, mid-Atlantic, and northeast used a 3/4-size coupler. This is accurately modeled in 1:20.3 by using Kadee's #1 scale coupler or Accucraft's 1:32 coupler. 










So, which coupler you want to use depends largely on the aesthetic you wish to model. I've always used the smaller #1 scale Kadee's and more recently Accucraft's 1:32 couplers since they became available. (Operating cut levers rock!) 

Dan's caveat about the smaller couplers not liking uneven track is well-heeded, however I would offer that if your track is uneven to the point where your trains are not staying coupled, that's likely the least of your concerns. 

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> The # 1 looks more like a 3/4 size couplers that were used on the NG sugar cane lines in Cuba.


And that's why we use Accucraft 1/32nd couplers on our Fn3 (1:20.3) E.B.T. models, as the E.B.T. used 3/4 size couplers on their 3' gauge railroad.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

From looking at my Bachmann vs LGB / Piko stock they use the larger of the three sizes. Looks like I'll be buying Kadee 1:20.3 soon.


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah Pete.... Everyone has their own opinion, but I see a lot of folks like the # 1 size like you and me....
Viva Vapor !
Jim


----------



## HOMEINLEMITAR (Dec 2, 2018)

I am new to this hobby...been collecting for years and finally doing it. I have an Aristo Dash 9 I am putting AirWire DCC in. I see there is a dummy plug for the dash lights on the main circuit. Do I remove this plug or leave it when I put in the Adapta Board? 

Also, can I plug the two brown wires (plug) from the sound card into the port for speakers, or wire them directly to the adapta board? It is all pretty straight forward..but just not sure on some things.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

HOMEINLEMITAR said:


> I am new to this hobby...been collecting for years and finally doing it. I have an Aristo Dash 9 I am putting AirWire DCC in. I see there is a dummy plug for the dash lights on the main circuit. Do I remove this plug or leave it when I put in the Adapta Board?
> 
> Also, can I plug the two brown wires (plug) from the sound card into the port for speakers, or wire them directly to the adapta board? It is all pretty straight forward..but just not sure on some things.







Do you expect the guys that are in to DCC are reading this forum? On couplers?


Open the forums and take your question to ;
http://forums.mylargescale.com/39-dcc-large-scale/


Good luck.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

HOMEINLEMITAR said:


> I am new to this hobby...been collecting for years and finally doing it. I have an Aristo Dash 9 I am putting AirWire DCC in. I see there is a dummy plug for the dash lights on the main circuit. Do I remove this plug or leave it when I put in the Adapta Board?
> 
> Also, can I plug the two brown wires (plug) from the sound card into the port for speakers, or wire them directly to the adapta board? It is all pretty straight forward..but just not sure on some things.


You need to stay on the same subject in a thread.


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

Should go to other forum area on Electrical questions This one is about couplers...Good luck. Lots of help out there,
Jim


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Petropulos said:


> Yeah Pete.... Everyone has their own opinion, but I see a lot of folks like the # 1 size like you and me....
> Viva Vapor !
> Jim


Jim, with me it's not an opinion, it's a quest for modelling accuracy


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I just use Kadee #1's on all my equipment regardless of scale, but I use a Kadee gauge to put all of them at the same height. I also body mount the couplers, and put about .25 inch of shims under the gauge coupler.
\


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I've standardized on Kadee #1 couplers. Most of my engines are Bachmann Spectrum (1:20.3) and most of the rolling stock are Big Hauler , LGB and Piko, etc. I'm indoors and model short line logging. I think that the #1's look better that the "huge" G couplers. They are all body mounted and operate just fine.

I guess it's to each his own!


----------

